# goddamn netbook piece of shit I'll kill you



## Rotsala (Oct 17, 2011)

Post-Repair Carnage Report
--------------------------

Power switches repaired: 1
Total Attempts: 3.4
False victories: 2
Screws removed: 13
Screws reinserted: 12
Screws stripped: 1
Dust/Grime cleaned: JESUS CHRIST
Furry stickers preserved: 4
Time spent looking for new computer: 50mins
Time spent actually doing work: 30mins
Random strips of tape removed: 3
Profanities uttered: 4068
Commandments broken: 2
Self-respect: 88%
Screwdriver accuracy: Fair
"What the hell is that": 6
Times Steve Jobs has died: 1


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Oct 17, 2011)

I do believe you've missed the point of those ultra-cheap computers. You're supposed to throw them away when they break.


----------



## dietrc70 (Oct 17, 2011)

You actually fixed a netbook?  I'm impressed.


----------



## eversleep (Oct 17, 2011)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> I do believe you've missed the point of those ultra-cheap computers. You're supposed to throw them away when they break.


It isn't even worth buying them because mine broke in like a week. :c


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow. You fixed one? Nice! I fix computers and I won't get near netbooks. Aside from the fact I cannot properly access them due to their tiny, tiny size, everything's jumbled together like a rusted out Vega. That said, my netbook screen broke the other day, and I'm contemplating paying the $42 to replace said screen. I paid $200 for the thing brand new, and it's just over a year old (so out of warranty). It's not a priority, but still, knowing there's a broken system sitting 5 feet away is frustrating.


----------



## Plantar (Nov 5, 2011)

eversleep said:


> It isn't even worth buying them because mine broke in like a week. :c


And my guess is you didn't get some type of warranty that would have gotten you a new one?

Or you broke it in some way where they DIDN'T LET YOU D:


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 5, 2011)

Driftwood said:


> Wow. You fixed one? Nice! I fix computers and I won't get near netbooks. Aside from the fact I cannot properly access them due to their tiny, tiny size, everything's jumbled together like a rusted out Vega. That said, my netbook screen broke the other day, and I'm contemplating paying the $42 to replace said screen. I paid $200 for the thing brand new, and it's just over a year old (so out of warranty). It's not a priority, but still, knowing there's a broken system sitting 5 feet away is frustrating.



On mine (Aspire One D150) the screen is the least difficult part to take off once you get the case open, so I'd take a look and see what you're dealing with


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 14, 2011)

I've only had one friend with a netbook and the screen top broke off its hinge. Those things are the Fords of the computer world.


----------



## Driftwood (Nov 14, 2011)

Rotsala said:


> On mine (Aspire One D150) the screen is the least difficult part to take off once you get the case open, so I'd take a look and see what you're dealing with



It's likely what I'll do, but dear _gods_, I'm a lazy person.  (kidding)
So now I have to choose between buying a Roku box or fixing an LCD screen on my netbook.

Stupid first world problems.


----------



## grimtotem (Nov 16, 2011)

i see ur problem there...


its a netbook.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 16, 2011)

grimtotem said:


> i see ur problem there...
> 
> 
> its a netbook.



Your detective skills could use some work.



Rotsala said:


> Dust/Grime cleaned: JESUS CHRIST



Just what did you put that poor thing through, to get that much dust and grime?  PC books of any type barely run at all if they're abused like that.


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 17, 2011)

I have no idea but my friends and family steal it pretty frequently, and as far as dust goes we have two cats so there's a lot of that.


----------



## shteev (Nov 17, 2011)

You should try blending it.
Whenever some electronic thing in my house fucks up, I put it in the blender and it works fine afterwards.


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 18, 2011)

Blending the cats worked fine, thanks for the advice


----------



## dietrc70 (Nov 18, 2011)

Rotsala said:


> Blending the cats worked fine, thanks for the advice


Umm... he said "electronic"...

Oh, saw your edit.  Sorry about the cats.


----------

